
Building the optimal user database model for your application (2015) - news_to_me
https://www.donedone.com/building-the-optimal-user-database-model-for-your-application/
======
news_to_me
I'm curious what other people's approaches have been to modelling user/account
relationships. What tradeoffs have you made? How do you manage permissions?

